# Heat here and gone



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Ellie was in heat most of March.. What a nightmare..  ugh.. Ive kept a tight watch on her.. Been like Fort Knox around here. A few strays but i thank my male Rat Ter for keeping them away. 
My question is ( i think i've seen this here) Do the females teats swell up in their heat when coming off or winding down? Her's are big and am curious. She wasn't outside long enough for a male to take advantage.
Any help please


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, the teats grow during their season and stay a little larger after the first heat.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Probably a phantom pregnancy, mine had one with her first heat, she was carrying a little milk but not too much, it disappeared on its own but the vet offered to give her something if it didn't, I refused. I had another dog (not a vizsla) that had full on phantom pregnancies, she used to make loads of milk, it was leaking out of her, and she used to adopt cuddly toys and other random things as her 'babies' , putting them in her bed, tucking them under her body and crying at them etc.....quite bizarre. That dog was eventually spayed for her own benefit. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

yeah that does. Ive never really had an experience quite like this with a female. I bred last female and got her spay after pups. So this "whole" cycle is new. Ellie is scheduled to go for a spay in April. We have a neighborhood full of intact males. I don't want no puppy mill "rumor" started and feel that its best at this time. She gets along with the neighbor "boys" at this time! 
Thanks for the help


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes the mammary glands do become bigger and stay bigger after as well. 
No big whoop, she can wear four braws and a doggie diaper ??? 

What was so hard about keeping her during the season?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elliesmom Elza was the same after both times she was in heat. Swollen glands for quite some time. Maybe more than 5 weeks. 

One thing I need to bring to your attention is that spaying is not advisable straight after her heat. It should be between the two seasons midway through. It takes a long time for the hormones to settle back down. Around 3 months after her heat would be the ideal time for spaying. I'm surprised your Vet seems to be ok with it. 

Elza had her heat in January and we still didn't spay her (we will). It was pretty obvious she wasn't herself for quite some time after it.


----------

